# Post Your Office Pics



## PCModderMike

Cool man







Let's get it rolling...
I'm still kind of new to my position, so haven't really decorated the place


----------



## Aspateer

cool... i live near cincinnatti wondermutt....


----------



## Lost Hawaiian

As another who spends more time at his workstation than his playstation (see what I did there), I can appreciate this thread.

Yes, I know my desk is a mess and underneath is worse. The sad thing is I have a whole 'nother office that I use just for storage.



This is actually from quite a while ago. I'll update with my new monitors when I can get a better pic. Maybe I'll even clean up a little.









Rich


----------



## Puckbandit35

I am a IT Tech for a major grocery store chain. This is my office in the store I used to work in before I got this position. I really only it for storage of spare parts that don't fit in my van and writing my orders.




This is how my van was when I first received it from the last person that quit, it is a lot cleaner now.


----------



## NitrousX

You want to start an office *threat?* BRB going to call the police.









Will take some pictures of my messy desk here at the office in a bit.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> You want to start an office *threat?* BRB going to call the police.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will take some pictures of my messy desk here at the office in a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> So someone brought up the idea of posting pics of your work space...at work!
> We have the "Official Computer Room Pics" thread, so I thought I'd start an office *thread*...Since most of us spend more of our lives at work than at our home computers anyway!
> So to start things off, here's my setup (bad pic, better one to follow)...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Snip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see how the workspaces vary (I know mine has changed a lot over the years)!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...









Fixed!


----------



## axipher

My office at work. I'm standing in the doorway leading in to my office, and those two doors are the Electrical and the Instrumentation Maintenance supervisors. No I'm not their secretary, but sometimes I feel like one...


----------



## Shev7chenko




----------



## ironsurvivor

I have the same laptop as wondermutt haha. Ill post mine in just a minute.


----------



## ironsurvivor

Phone pic, but there ya go


----------



## theamdman

lol, this is great ,i really need a job. but, who will hire a 14yo that's really good with computers- no one. they go to the over-priced computer store.


----------



## ironsurvivor

Hey man im 17 and yes thats my office at work


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> Hey man im 17 and yes thats my office at work


Do tell.

No seriously, I wanna know how you have your own office lol


----------



## WX4SNO

Here's my old setup from when I was a grad student last semester...



Nothing special...moving on to another university and another office later this year.


----------



## Boyboyd

Old. World's smallest office, taken with the widest angle lens i had.



New offices when we moved in. It's a bit less bare now.


----------



## logix31

Room I'm usually at. IT room for an Airlines company. This isn't at the airport just the administration building for the main base in the US


----------



## ironsurvivor

Quote:


> Do tell.
> 
> No seriously, I wanna know how you have your own office lol


Im an IT guy there and there is 2 other people in that office, they are of course older. I just applied for the job and had my A+ and Net+ certifications already and they hired me. Im only an intern there for the summer, but still, pretty killer job if you ask me. Im also working to get my server , linux and security + certifications as well.


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Do tell.
> No seriously, I wanna know how you have your own office lol
> 
> 
> 
> Im an IT guy there and there is 2 other people in that office, they are of course older. I just applied for the job and had my A+ and Net+ certifications already and they hired me. Im only an intern there for the summer, but still, pretty killer job if you ask me. Im also working to get my server , linux and security + certifications as well.
Click to expand...

Awesome







I should probably look into getting certified, could open up a bunch of job opportunities for me.


----------



## ironsurvivor

Thanks. Trying to get everything done early so i can be out the gate with a job, that is if the economy still sucks and jobs are still hard to get then i dont know


----------



## Mugen87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Do tell.
> No seriously, I wanna know how you have your own office lol
> 
> 
> 
> Im an IT guy there and there is 2 other people in that office, they are of course older. I just applied for the job and had my A+ and Net+ certifications already and they hired me. Im only an intern there for the summer, but still, pretty killer job if you ask me. Im also working to get my server , linux and security + certifications as well.
Click to expand...

Did you go straight for your cert or are you planning on going for a degree? If you dont mind me asking.


----------



## ironsurvivor

Im still in high school and also go to a vocational school which is where i studied for those 2 certifications and will go there my senior year and do it again. I dont have to pay any money whatsoever for my tests because i am in high school







and yes i plan to go to college unless a job presents itself and pays well. Ill just have to make that choice when the time comes, but i will most likely go to college.


----------



## mike33884

This is my Rig: I'm about to upgrade the CPU, MoBo, RAM & GPU.


My Box:


----------



## Dylan

Dear god you have 3 way cabinets strapped to your desk.


----------



## ironsurvivor

Haha the H100 rad outside the case just sitting in the corner.


----------



## WonderMutt

Yeah, but that works, drawing fresh air, awesome cooling, I'm sure!


----------



## JumpinJackFlak

My office. Wait. Does this not count?


----------



## mike33884

Yup...Yup...It's kind of loud, even if you are deaf. I

I'm upgrading some stuff next week. These are the current & new rig specs.

CURRENT RIG:
Display = 3 - 28" 1920 X 1200 @ 60Hz monitors (I-INC HSG1065)
Video Card = 1 - XFX Radeon HD 6870, 1gig RAM
Mainboard = MSI K9A2 CF V2
CPU = AMD Athlon 64 X2 dual core 5800+ 3ghz
RAM = 8gigs of OCZ Reaper
*Sound = 1x JBL PRX618S-XLF (1kw 18" self powered sub) 2x JBL PRX625 (1.5kw to 2x 15" & 1x 1.5" comp. drivers) 4,000watts of realistic gaming experience (i.e. you feel it when shooting in a FPS (& so do the neighbors)). My real .223 is about 155dB. This system is about 139dB, close enough for me.*
Storage = 1 -128gig OCZ Vertex 3 SSD for my Win 7 Pro 64bit OS, CS6 & other programs
1 - 1tb Seagate Barracuda HDD 7200rpm ST31000528AS (general long term storage)
1 - 3tb Seagate Barracuda HDD 7200rpm ST33000651AS (primary desktop storage device)
1 - 1.5tb GoFlex USB 3.0 drive ST1500LM003 (use as my short term video storage drive)
Cooling = 1 - H100 CPU cooler, 2 - 120mm Case Fans
Case = Generic Mid tower
PSU = FX PRO850W
Desk = Custom 1" square metal tubing I welded up. Desk surface is 1/2" oak plywood w/ light white oak stain & fiberglass resin coating. Dimensions are: 8'w X 6'h X 24"d

NEW RIG (components on the way):
Reuse Displays, Storage Devices, CPU Cooler, Case w/ PSU:
Mainboard: Asus Sabertooth Z77
CPU: i7-3770K (Ivy Bridge, Quad Core, LGA 1155)
Video Card: MSI N670 GeForce GTX 670 (2gb, 256-bit, PCI-E 3.0)
Ram: Corsair Vengence 16gb ((2 X 8gig) DDR3 1866 Dual Channel Latency 9-10-9-27)


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JumpinJackFlak*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My office. Wait. Does this not count?


That's awesome! BTW, thanks for your service!







It takes a special kind to be in the military, and I respect what you guys do. {where's the salute smily?} What branch are you in? Only ask because I have friends in the Army, Navy and Marines.


----------



## Infernus-cz

my current office setup


----------



## Boyboyd

I love the ethernet panel that pops out of the wall.


----------



## guitarmageddon88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JumpinJackFlak*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My office. Wait. Does this not count?


So youre a range coach I'm guessing? Just did my qual again last month


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarmageddon88*
> 
> So youre a range coach I'm guessing? Just did my qual again last month


When I was in the Army, I qualified for expert marksman.


----------



## bryce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> 
> Phone pic, but there ya go


I do wish I could find that wallpaper =/. Care to share it


----------



## ironsurvivor

Quote:


> I do wish I could find that wallpaper =/. Care to share it


Sure man, here ya go


----------



## bryce

Thanks.


----------



## ironsurvivor

No problem


----------



## opty165

Just a shot of my desk at caz college.


----------



## Nishinku

Here's mine.

Not as much office as corner of office, we're 4 people in the office


----------



## WonderMutt

OK, I said when I started the thread I would post a better pick of my office (actually I should say cubical), so here you go...


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> OK, I said when I started the thread I would post a better pick of my office (actually I should say cubical), so here you go...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


We have the same exact cubicles at my main office.


----------



## WonderMutt

Yeah, I like having my tall walls now. I work for an insurance company and I'm in the IT department now, I used to be in the in house agency (I'm also a licensed agent in all 50 states) and when I was there, all our cubes had 1/2 walls and it was so LOUD, I hated it! Now I have at least _some_ privacy and I can get work done, so to me its a big step up.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Yeah, I like having my tall walls now. I work for an insurance company and I'm in the IT department now, I used to be in the in house agency (I'm also a licensed agent in all 50 states) and when I was there, all our cubes had 1/2 walls and it was so LOUD, I hated it! Now I have at least _some_ privacy and I can get work done, so to me its a big step up.


My company just rented out some new office space and they opted for the half-height walls as well to increase productivity. It's done the opposite though, people talk over their walls now where as before they couldn't. And you've lost all sense of privacy, we may as well be set up like a class-room with long rows of desks.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Yeah, I like having my tall walls now. I work for an insurance company and I'm in the IT department now, I used to be in the in house agency (I'm also a licensed agent in all 50 states) and when I was there, all our cubes had 1/2 walls and it was so LOUD, I hated it! Now I have at least _some_ privacy and I can get work done, so to me its a big step up.
> 
> 
> 
> My company just rented out some new office space and they opted for the half-height walls as well to increase productivity. It's done the opposite though, people talk over their walls now where as before they couldn't. And you've lost all sense of privacy, we may as well be set up like a class-room with long rows of desks.
Click to expand...

Yeah, that's how our agency is. When I was up there I felt like I could never get anything done! Someone was always wanting to chit chat or asking questions, it drove me nuts! This arrangement is much better for me. However, I have to say, it was better than the last place I worked....

About 7 years ago I worked for a major credit card company in their customer service department (while I was putting myself through collage) and we had to share a cube and a computer! My desk was about as big as my desk is now and we had the tall walls, but we had 2 reps per cube! It was hell! Not only did we share a cube while we were working, but we couldn't have anything personal at our desk because we shared our computer with people who worked 1st shift and third (I worked second). So when I came in, I would have to wait for the person on first shift to finish what they were doing, then they would log off the computer, leave, I would log on, then at the end of the day, the third shift guy would be waiting for me to get out of his way! That was truly terrible!!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Yeah, I like having my tall walls now. I work for an insurance company and I'm in the IT department now, I used to be in the in house agency (I'm also a licensed agent in all 50 states) and when I was there, all our cubes had 1/2 walls and it was so LOUD, I hated it! Now I have at least _some_ privacy and I can get work done, so to me its a big step up.
> 
> 
> 
> My company just rented out some new office space and they opted for the half-height walls as well to increase productivity. It's done the opposite though, people talk over their walls now where as before they couldn't. And you've lost all sense of privacy, we may as well be set up like a class-room with long rows of desks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's how our agency is. When I was up there I felt like I could never get anything done! Someone was always wanting to chit chat or asking questions, it drove me nuts! This arrangement is much better for me. However, I have to say, it was better than the last place I worked....
> 
> About 7 years ago I worked for a major credit card company in their customer service department (while I was putting myself through collage) and we had to share a cube and a computer! My desk was about as big as my desk is now and we had the tall walls, but we had 2 reps per cube! It was hell! Not only did we share a cube while we were working, but we couldn't have anything personal at our desk because we shared our computer with people who worked 1st shift and third (I worked second). So when I came in, I would have to wait for the person on first shift to finish what they were doing, then they would log off the computer, leave, I would log on, then at the end of the day, the third shift guy would be waiting for me to get out of his way! That was truly terrible!!
Click to expand...

That is a really bad setup, that wouldn't fly in my work place at all, I need that full desk to myself since I work for an engineering firm. I have A0 and A1 size drawings all the time so the full desk on both sides is well used.


----------



## Boyboyd

I wish I had my own cubicle. I have my own office but for networking's sake there are 2 of us in it. There's a room nextdoor that's supposed to be a meeting room, but we've only had about 3 meetings in it so far. I'd much rather that it was my own office.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> That is a really bad setup, that wouldn't fly in my work place at all, I need that full desk to myself since I work for an engineering firm. I have A0 and A1 size drawings all the time so the full desk on both sides is well used.


Yeah, where I'm at now, I work on all the changes to our rating system (used by agents and customers to quote new business and make changes to existing business) and I have stuff spread across most of the desk all day. I work off our state filings and program our system to match what has been approved by the states, the problem is, the format the states want the filings in requires information that I need to be spread into multiple places in the filing, so I will have 120 page filing spread out all over my desk, orgainzed into sections that work for me, that way I can find things I need pretty quickly. Its a hassel, but I've worked out a system that works for me. If I shared a desk, my cube-mate would hate me!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> I wish I had my own cubicle. I have my own office but for networking's sake there are 2 of us in it. There's a room nextdoor that's supposed to be a meeting room, but we've only had about 3 meetings in it so far. I'd much rather that it was my own office.


Yeah, I'd love to have an office, even if I had to share it (as long as I had my own desk) then maybe I wouldn't have to wear headphones all day to block out my co-workers! I'm the only guy in a department of women (6 of us total), it's kinda nuts! They're all really sweet, but man are they chatty!


----------



## axipher

I kind of like my current setup, in the field a good portion of the day inspecting electrical installations, then most of my work actually gets done at home.

My i3-530 workstation at work just doesn't quite stand up to my Xeon at home for massive spreadsheets and CAD work.


----------



## WonderMutt

Yeah, I can understand that! I work form home from time to time, but I have to use my laptop (which is an i5 2520M @ 2.5GHz) but it's not too bad. Most of my work is on our proprietary coding system which doesn't hog too many resources, and I have a 30MB/s connection at home, so it accesses pretty quickly, so its not too bad. I just wish they would let me do it more! As it stands now, our boss only wants us working at home for "special cercumstances," which sucks, but it was nice when I had to have furnature delivered durring the day, I worked from home, dealt with the delivery guys when they got there, then got to chill in my new home theater seats and work the rest of the day. After doing that, I'd kill to just be able to chill in my home theater all day and work!

And here is why I say that...

Seats:


View:


Those seats were the furnature I was having delivered, needless to say, I was a little excited when they arrived!


----------



## ironsurvivor

My office that i posted in the first page is actually pretty small and there are 3 of us total in there it is jammed pack. As you can imagine since were all in IT we have our crap up here and it gets pretty messy. Ill post more pics of it when i get home.


----------



## ironsurvivor

Oh and guys. Its Friday!!!


----------



## WonderMutt

Friday and 15 minutes from quitting time!!









Too bad I have to take my computer home and catch up on some config...









Too much time on OCN this week.


----------



## ironsurvivor

Quote:


> Too bad I have to take my computer home and catch up on some config...


Aw man, well at least you're home and can relax and do it.


----------



## WonderMutt

True, I'm not working on it now, but I'll get to it!


----------



## ranviper

This thread makes me think of:


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> This thread makes me think of:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic


Lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironsurvivor

Thought i would share this for everyone in this field


----------



## throne4me

Will post one tomorrow !!! Had no office till now


----------



## WonderMutt

Awesome to hear (that you have an office now, not that you didn't have one before







), can't wait to see!!


----------



## ironsurvivor

Remember I posted my office pics on the first page I think. I'm 17. And today we got a new guy that started and they moved me and I now have my own office


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike33884*
> 
> This is my Rig: I'm about to upgrade the CPU, MoBo, RAM & GPU.
> 
> My Box:










poor PC.. I'd have that setup a lot cleaner than that.


----------



## Twitchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> Remember I posted my office pics on the first page I think. I'm 17. And today we got a new guy that started and they moved me and I now have my own office


That's not even fair.


----------



## ironsurvivor

Quote:


> That's not even fair.


Believe me. I dont know why they decided to do this, but im not complaining. Just a minute and ill post a pic.


----------



## ironsurvivor

Its on my phone so ill do it when i get home.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> Remember I posted my office pics on the first page I think. I'm 17. And today we got a new guy that started and they moved me and I now have my own office


That's awesome, iron!!! Can't wait to see pics of the new office!!


----------



## ironsurvivor

Well it isnt exactly a "new office". New to me anyway lol.


----------



## WonderMutt

You know what I mean!


----------



## ironsurvivor

I know


----------



## ironsurvivor

Its messy i know, but whatever its mine. lol


----------



## bryce

They moved you because they didn't like you looking at you







. That's just what they told me I don't know if it's true or not







.

just kidding of course.


----------



## ironsurvivor

Thats fine. I didnt like it in the old office. It feels like there breathing down your neck. So i like it in here more lol. And i can be on OCN


----------



## WonderMutt

Hell of a lot better than my cube, so nicely done, sir!


----------



## ironsurvivor

Thank you very much. I only get it for like the rest of this month. Im a summer intern lol.


----------



## ranviper

Hey all. So, despite my obsession with tech, I also have a great love an obsession with the outdoors, and I work as the outdoor activity coordinator for a youth camp in the heart of the Adirondacks. That being my job, my office's aren't particularly laden with new tech, so here is what it currently looks like.



This fella watches over my stuff


And this is the guy next to me =P



Anyways, that's where I spend most of my Friday's, and an hour or two each day, the rest of my work is spend here:

Or here:


You get the idea. And lucky for me I get to come home every night to this:


And my beautiful wife. Life's good my friends.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> Hey all. So, despite my obsession with tech, I also have a great love an obsession with the outdoors, and I work as the outdoor activity coordinator for a youth camp in the heart of the Adirondacks. That being my job, my office's aren't particularly laden with new tech, so here is what it currently looks like.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This fella watches over my stuff
> 
> 
> And this is the guy next to me =P
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, that's where I spend most of my Friday's, and an hour or two each day, the rest of my work is spend here:
> 
> Or here:
> 
> 
> You get the idea. And lucky for me I get to come home every night to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my beautiful wife. Life's good my friends.


The outdoors is always the best office! I love the guys in the military that posted earlier in the thread to show their offices!

And as long as you are enjoying what you do, it doesn't really matter what the office looks like. Heck, I work in System Configuration for an insurance company, and you have no idea how many times I want to just grab my laptop and go outside to work (and maybe when it cools off I will







). And, really, the last part is most important of all, a bueauiful wife and a good life!!!


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> The outdoors is always the best office! I love the guys in the military that posted earlier in the thread to show their offices!
> And as long as you are enjoying what you do, it doesn't really matter what the office looks like. Heck, I work in System Configuration for an insurance company, and you have no idea how many times I want to just grab my laptop and go outside to work (and maybe when it cools off I will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). And, really, the last part is most important of all, a bueauiful wife and a good life!!!


Hahaha, true. I spend some time in the Army, good work, but I like seeing my wife at the end of every day.







And now I just shoot guns at game, haha.


----------



## GermanyChris

...

Other thread


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iPhone shot of my office at my work apartment.


Mac keyboard, Mac mouse, real monitors...Mac Pro?

My wife has a 27" iMac. Its nice, but I like my triple monitor set up and the ability to build my own rigs too much to go Mac.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Mac keyboard, Mac mouse, real monitors...Mac Pro?
> My wife has a 27" iMac. Its nice, but I like my triple monitor set up and the ability to build my own rigs too much to go Mac.


No it's a "real" Mac..









PM G5 Quad...

A Mac Pro lived there about a year ago, that was replaced with a Hackintosh, that Hackintosh was replaced with this quad.

I have considered a triple setup 3 20" in portrait but then I'd need a new VESA and so far none of the 3 display setups are desk mounted.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Mac keyboard, Mac mouse, real monitors...Mac Pro?
> My wife has a 27" iMac. Its nice, but I like my triple monitor set up and the ability to build my own rigs too much to go Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> *No it's a "real" Mac..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM G5 Quad...*
> 
> A Mac Pro lived there about a year ago, that was replaced with a Hackintosh, that Hackintosh was replaced with this quad.
> 
> I have considered a triple setup 3 20" in portrait but then I'd need a new VESA and so far none of the 3 display setups are desk mounted.
Click to expand...

Very nice!! My wife had a G5 as her work computer up until about a month ago, then they switched to PCs (she works for a news paper), so now I get calls all the time about how to use Win7, it makes me laugh. She hates using PCs, so it's pretty funny (to me at least). We definately have a split house (my wife also has a Mac Pro laptop that she's had for about 5 or 6 years).

I have an i5 laptop here at work with a 19 docked monitor (so I run dual screens with the built in 15"), but at home I run a triple monitor (3 x 27") setup that I love. I'm thinking about adding one of my old 19" (square) flat panels that I've had for about 7 years as a 4th monitor just to have GPU-Z, HWMonitor and the like up all the time, but I haven't decided if I am really going to do that or not.

Also, I'd love if I could figure out how to build a Hackintosh (I love Apple's OS, but I refuse to use a store bought computer at home). But I've never really had the time to look into it.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Very nice!! My wife had a G5 as her work computer up until about a month ago, then they switched to PCs (she works for a news paper), so now I get calls all the time about how to use Win7, it makes me laugh. She hates using PCs, so it's pretty funny (to me at least). We definately have a split house (my wife also has a Mac Pro laptop that she's had for about 5 or 6 years).
> I have an i5 laptop here at work with a 19 docked monitor (so I run dual screens with the built in 15"), but at home *I run a triple monitor (3 x 27")* setup that I love. I'm thinking about adding one of my old 19" (square) flat panels that I've had for about 7 years as a 4th monitor just to have GPU-Z, HWMonitor and the like up all the time, but I haven't decided if I am really going to do that or not.
> Also, I'd love if I could figure out how to build a Hackintosh (I love Apple's OS, but I refuse to use a store bought computer at home). But I've never really had the time to look into it.


I have a nice little 19" display that I had considered putting where the printer is for iTunes and mail but then I need to re think the desk which I should anyway I guess..

I have a nice little i3 box at work and it does what it does just fine, but it still amazes my boss when I get the opportunity to work from home how much more productive I am. Familiarity with an OS goes much further than HW my quad is classic at this point but for me more efficient.

I sold the hack for two reasons, one I had a buddy who needed a computer really badly, two computer like bikes for me are emotional and I just couldn't develop an attachment to it even though I'd built it...

I'm doing more and more photo and print stuff from here. I work for DOD and because of the budget stuff the graphics and public affairs types are getting thing so I help out when I can. Print is a bit tough since the panels are TN and won't hold a calibration longer than 3 or so weeks but I bought them with movies in mind not layouts.

I'm a Mac guy and an old mac guy at that I most likely always will be so...

***edit***That would be what I would use if gamed..nice thine bezeled LG's as a matter of fact. If you want some hackintosh help let me know..I'll help you out as much as I can at this distance.

I had to give up my MacBook Pro my wife says "the colors on your computer are better than mine" and being that I'm fond of my wife she goth the MBP and I took the MacBook. My daughter has been eyeing the MacBook so I have a feeling it'll disappear here in a bit..Thats OK though I have my trusty 12" PowerBook.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hiddent Text
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Very nice!! My wife had a G5 as her work computer up until about a month ago, then they switched to PCs (she works for a news paper), so now I get calls all the time about how to use Win7, it makes me laugh. She hates using PCs, so it's pretty funny (to me at least). We definately have a split house (my wife also has a Mac Pro laptop that she's had for about 5 or 6 years).
> I have an i5 laptop here at work with a 19 docked monitor (so I run dual screens with the built in 15"), but at home *I run a triple monitor (3 x 27")* setup that I love. I'm thinking about adding one of my old 19" (square) flat panels that I've had for about 7 years as a 4th monitor just to have GPU-Z, HWMonitor and the like up all the time, but I haven't decided if I am really going to do that or not.
> Also, I'd love if I could figure out how to build a Hackintosh (I love Apple's OS, but I refuse to use a store bought computer at home). But I've never really had the time to look into it.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a nice little 19" display that I had considered putting where the printer is for iTunes and mail but then I need to re think the desk which I should anyway I guess..
> 
> I have a nice little i3 box at work and it does what it does just fine, but it still amazes my boss when I get the opportunity to work from home how much more productive I am. Familiarity with an OS goes much further than HW my quad is classic at this point but for me more efficient.
> 
> I sold the hack for two reasons, one I had a buddy who needed a computer really badly, two computer like bikes for me are emotional and I just couldn't develop an attachment to it even though I'd built it...
> 
> ***edit***That would be what I would use if gamed..nice thine bezeled LG's as a matter of fact
> 
> I'm doing more and more photo and print stuff from here. I work for DOD and because of the budget stuff the graphics and public affairs types are getting thing so I help out when I can. Print is a bit tough since the panels are TN and won't hold a calibration longer than 3 or so weeks but I bought them with movies in mind not layouts.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Mac guy and an old mac guy at that I most likely always will be so...
Click to expand...

I completely get that. I like the Mac OS, but like I said, I just can't bring myself to buy a computer (been building them for too long). This is why I'm a PC guy (and becoming a Linux guy). This is also why I want to do a Hackintosh. I don't know, I'll get around to is sometime, but for now Win7 and Ubuntu are treating me well (especially since Microsoft has been stealing all the good Mac stuff for years anyway







).


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I completely get that. I like the Mac OS, but like I said, I just can't bring myself to buy a computer (been building them for too long). This is why I'm a PC guy (and becoming a Linux guy). This is also why I want to do a Hackintosh. I don't know, I'll get around to is sometime, but for now Win7 and Ubuntu are treating me well (especially since Microsoft has been stealing all the good Mac stuff for years anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


read the edit...

I'll help you with the Hack stuff if you're serious...non-supported hardware is a bit tough but not too bad..what graphics are you running..


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I completely get that. I like the Mac OS, but like I said, I just can't bring myself to buy a computer (been building them for too long). This is why I'm a PC guy (and becoming a Linux guy). This is also why I want to do a Hackintosh. I don't know, I'll get around to is sometime, but for now Win7 and Ubuntu are treating me well (especially since Microsoft has been stealing all the good Mac stuff for years anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> 
> read the edit...
> 
> I'll help you with the Hack stuff if you're serious...non-supported hardware is a bit tough but not too bad..what graphics are you running..
Click to expand...

Right on!

I have a GTX 460 in the build I would most likely do it on (3570k CPU, Asus Sabertooth Z77 MB, 8GB Corsair 1600MHz Vengence RAM).

Also, is there anyway to set it up in a VM? I would consider using it on my 2700k (see R2-D2 below) rig in a VM if possible.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Right on!
> I have a GTX 460 in the build I would most likely do it on (3570k CPU, Asus Sabertooth Z77 MB, 8GB Corsair 1600MHz Vengence RAM).
> Also, is there anyway to set it up in a VM? I would consider using it on my 2700k (see R2-D2 below) rig in a VM if possible.


If you get Snow from the apple store virtual box will tell you you're a bad person but then set it up for you..

The Apple Ivy kernel updates should have come through already. Z77 chipsets don't require DSDT's but there is some work in the bios for Asus MoBo's. Netkas has figured out support for most Nvidia cards in OSX. It'll take an evening or so of playing but not too many issues.


----------



## ironsurvivor

Was just sitting here and have outlook open on the other monitor and i get an email saying that we will have a new employee starting on July 30th. Im in charge of getting there stuff setup. Anyway it says hell be in my office with me. NOOOOOOOOOOOOO. Haha. No more office to myself


----------



## Doomtomb

We already have a topic for this here


----------



## ironsurvivor

This is office pics. Not computer room pics.


----------



## ironsurvivor




----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*


My wife's biggest fear: that one day my _home_ office will look like this...banks and banks of servers, happily folding away!


----------



## ironsurvivor

Quote:


> My wife's biggest fear: that one day my home office will look like this...banks and banks of servers, happily folding away!


Hahaha. Lets do it! Your house would be an oven......... a very loud oven.


----------



## WonderMutt

And this is why she fears it happening! The 6 rigs I currently have running (well not on at this moment, but working in my home office, I have another 4 or 5 that aren't working ATM) put off enough heat (noise isn't an issue), I couldn't immagine what those would be like!

I'm thinking we would need a custome water cooling setup for each cabinet with industrial sized fans and custome built 4' by 8' rads mounted on the roof of my house. Yep, I'm doing it!!









(I wish!!)


----------



## Rakhasa

Some of you have gorgeous offices.. Im so jealous.


----------



## Boyboyd

our "server room" at work only has 1 server in it. But it already makes the room hot. I'd hate to have banks of full racks.


----------



## ironsurvivor

That picture i posted is of our remote server location. At our actual workplace we only have one rack. We have 4 more at that place. Its a location where business can have there servers put. So multiple companies have their stuff there. That isnt just ours. Its really locked down though. If you go in there you give them your drivers license and you step into this small room and scan your fingerprint and sign your name and then the door unlocks and you can go in. We had to install a new server in the rack.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> That picture i posted is of our remote server location. At our actual workplace we only have one rack. We have 4 more at that place. Its a location where business can have there servers put. So multiple companies have their stuff there. That isnt just ours. Its really locked down though. If you go in there you give them your drivers license and you step into this small room and scan your fingerprint and sign your name and then the door unlocks and you can go in. We had to install a new server in the rack.


Yeah, you don't see many server rooms that are _that_ big! I'd kill just to have one of those racks! Deeeebs has one rack with 12 CPUs that posts about a million points per week, it is crazy!! I'd love to get my hands on something like that!


----------



## ironsurvivor

Holy crap a million points a week. Well add that to my to buy list lol. That would be so awesome, but your house would again be pretty hot lol.


----------



## WonderMutt

Yeah, I questioned him about it about a year ago and he said it was a $120,000 server that he got for next to nothing from his company. They stress test servers for companies that are doing cloud computing (like HP) and once the test are done, they sell off the servers for dirt cheap!


----------



## ironsurvivor

Ya know i was talking to my network administrator friend today at work and he said that they will be getting rid of some soon and replacing them. MAYBE I CAN HAVE THEM........... well for next to nothing.


----------



## WonderMutt

That would be AWESOME-SAUCE!!! I'd at least ask, the worse thing they can say is "No."

My company upgraded all our computers last year (from old Pentium 4 rigs to i5-2400 rigs!) and I tried to see if I could buy a big lot of the old rigs to just fold on and was told "No, we've contracted with a company that will recycle them." I know they wouldn't have been good for many points, but if I could have gotten 5 of them for $50 bucks a pop, I would have been happy. We had about 1200 old computers, so its not like it would have been a big deal, but was shot down any way. But honestly, since we are in the "Finance" industry (insurance), I don't think they could legally sell them, with haveing personal financial data on them and all (most of our stuff is saved to servers, but there are some, like be, who would save things directly to the hard drive for easier/quicker access).

Along that same line, I have my desktop still at my desk here at work (the new one I got about 6 months before I got my laptop). Its been sitting here for about 3 months now and I just want to ask my boss "If they don't come get it, can I take it home?" i5-2400 CPU, 4GB of 1333 RAM, I could drop a GTX460 in it, load up Ubuntu, it would be a decent little PPD machine, but alas, I know that's not an option...


----------



## ironsurvivor

I asked and am awaiting a response, but yes if i do get them then they will be used for folding. Ive got 2 in my office currently that arnt even being used so..........


----------



## ironsurvivor

Good news/bad news. Good news is that he said when they upgrade them he doesnt have a problem with me taking them. He is familiar with folding as well and would like them to be put towards a good cause. The bad news is ill have to wait a while for when they get new ones









There not ultra high end stuff. Its a dell poweredge 1950, but ill get 2,3, or even 4 of them. So i think its pretty cool.


----------



## F2 Components

Currently my "office" is on the tech bench, as we have actually out grown our current office and my desk was given to a sales guy, which in reality makes sense since when I'm in the office I spend most of my time back here. It's somewhat messier than usual right now, oh well.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> Good news/bad news. Good news is that he said when they upgrade them he doesnt have a problem with me taking them. He is familiar with folding as well and would like them to be put towards a good cause. The bad news is ill have to wait a while for when they get new ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There not ultra high end stuff. Its a dell poweredge 1950, but ill get 2,3, or even 4 of them. So i think its pretty cool.


Do you know are they the dual core or quad cores? Also, are they running dual CPUs? If you could land a few dual CPU / quad cores, those things could be AWESOME!


----------



## ironsurvivor

I know they are quad cores, but not sure about dual.


----------



## WonderMutt

Right on! Well you'll have to let me know once you get them and how they work out!


----------



## Snyderman34

Here's my slice of work:










I work dispatch in a contact center for utility companies. We take customer service calls for around 200 different coops and our site dispatches for around half of them (sending linemen out on calls, etc). Stressful at times, but rewarding


----------



## CloudX

My desk and server room. Everything else is at a Co-lo.


----------



## WonderMutt

Clean and tidy, I love it!!! Also love the 400R case!!


----------



## CloudX

Thanks! They say I'm OCD lol


----------



## kjeserud

This is where I make sure the internet keeps working.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjeserud*
> 
> 
> 
> This is where I make sure the internet keeps working.


That's cool.


----------



## axipher

I can't wait to move back to the main office at the end of the month. I'm hoping to get a mech keyboard for my birthday so I cna bring in my used G110 to the office along with my DA 3.5G. I've already convinced them to bump my new worksation up to an i7 + Quadro + 2x HP IPS for CAD work. Too bad HP doesn't provide better keyboard mouse combos.

Anyone using a desk-pad mousepad at work?


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjeserud*
> 
> 
> This is where I make sure the internet keeps working.


WOW, I love that chair!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I can't wait to move back to the main office at the end of the month. I'm hoping to get a mech keyboard for my birthday so I cna bring in my used G110 to the office along with my DA 3.5G. I've already convinced them to bump my new worksation up to an i7 + Quadro + 2x HP IPS for CAD work. Too bad HP doesn't provide better keyboard mouse combos.
> 
> *Anyone using a desk-pad mousepad at work?*


I am not, but I would love to get one (need to get one for home first!).

However, about bringing your own keyboard/mouse for work, I know how you feel. I brought in a Logitech K120 keyboard (it's cheap, but I like the feel of it) and a Logitech M310 wireless mouse, also cheap, but small enough to take to meetings when I carry my laptop and feels nice. They're both good for work, but I wouldn't use either at home (the mouse is just a hair small and the keyboard is wired and I can't stand wired keyboards at home! At home I use a Microsoft wireless mouse (can't remember the model) and a Logitech K350 keyboard. I love the feel of that keyboard because it is contoured and feels SSSOOO good! I'm thinking about buying one of those for work, but we'll see.


----------



## kjeserud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> WOW, I love that chair!!!


It's a good chair, ain't gonna lie








Kinnarps Plus[8] or Plus[6]


----------



## LordShinro

Where I make sure our servers keep on chuggin along


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordShinro*
> 
> Where I make sure our servers keep on chuggin along


Is that a Serenity figure under your left monitor? If so where did you get it!? AWESOME office, BTW!


----------



## LordShinro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Is that a Serenity figure under your left monitor? If so where did you get it!? AWESOME office, BTW!


Good eye! It is indeed a Serenity figure. You can get it from Big Bad Toy Store for about $90, and thanks I love coming to work..for the most part lol!


----------



## Cheetohz

RMA tech

Panorama









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordShinro*
> 
> Good eye! It is indeed a Serenity figure. You can get it from Big Bad Toy Store for about $90, and thanks I love coming to work..for the most part lol!


Awesome, thanks for the link!!


----------



## ivr56

I work out of both these rooms enough to consider them an office

Space 1


Space 2


----------



## WonderMutt

What do you do, ivr? Looks like a sweet sound editing setup!


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Here is my desk at work.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Here is my desk at work.


Very nice! 2 PCs, at least one looks custom, I have to ask, what do you do?


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Very nice! 2 PCs, at least one looks custom, I have to ask, what do you do?


IT Director for a company that makes hardware and custom software for television stations and airborne law enforcement.

Yeah, the custom PC in that picture is "Slave Driver" in my sig. The other PC is just a stock HP machine that I use on and off.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> IT Director for a company that makes hardware and custom software for television stations and airborne law enforcement.
> Yeah, the custom PC in that picture is "Slave Driver" in my sig. The other PC is just a stock HP machine that I use on and off.


Right on, sir, now it all makes sense!


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Right on, sir, now it all makes sense!


Because of the photograph I took from 820 feet up a TV tower on the wall, or because of the wallpaper of a news room (KCBS/KCAL) with a wall of monitors?


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Because of the photograph I took from 820 feet up a TV tower on the wall, or because of the wallpaper of a news room (KCBS/KCAL) with a wall of monitors?


Just because you are an IT director, it would make sense you would have a custom computer. You don't see many people who have custom PCs for work (who work in an office, I would assume there are quite a few self employeed people out there with customs).


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Just because you are an IT director, it would make sense you would have a custom computer. You don't see many people who have custom PCs for work (who work in an office, I would assume there are quite a few self employeed people out there with customs).


Hehehe, true. I really didn't think about that.

The funny part is that until I got into Folding for OCN, I just ran the same PC that everyone else in the office did (well, the same as our graphics people, not our average Schmoe). Once I got bit by the Folding Bug, then I went and built me up a custom rig that would do WAY more than I need for work, and when I go home, can run FAH at full bore 16 hours a day (and actually, most of the time, I still run FAH even when I'm doing general office work).


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Hehehe, true. I really didn't think about that.
> 
> The funny part is that until I got into Folding for OCN, I just ran the same PC that everyone else in the office did (well, the same as our graphics people, not our average Schmoe). Once I got bit by the Folding Bug, then I went and built me up a custom rig that would do WAY more than I need for work, and when I go home, can run FAH at full bore 16 hours a day (and actually, most of the time, I still run FAH even when I'm doing general office work).


Yeah, I have FAH running on all my rigs at home (7 in total) and on my work rig, but my work rig is a Dell Latitude laptop, it folds for 8+ hours a day (I have to lock it up at night, so I can't leave it folding) but it is still good for a PPD of about 3k. Sure, its not a lot, but every little bit helps the science!


----------



## Shev7chenko

My office as of today.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Kewl, another Avaya office.


----------



## mironccr345

Bump! I'll post pics later today!


----------



## WonderMutt

Awesome, can't wait!!!

Also, I love zombie threads (ones brought back to life after being dead for a few months)!!


----------



## Shev7chenko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shev7chenko*
> 
> My office as of today.


New position. Upgrade in pay...downgraded to a 4 person cubicle and downgraded in hardware. Went from that...to this...


----------



## Jester435

didnt know this existed. I will post pictures soon!


----------



## legoman786

This is my workstation. I do desktop support in a critical call center for one of the world's largest banks. Yesterday, I had 2x 22" 1080P monitors. Today, I have 3x 1920x1200 monitors. The circumstances that allowed me this privilege was sad, though. Two of my colleagues were laid off, so the remaining 2 guys (myself and another colleague) scavenged their desks.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> This is my workstation. I do desktop support in a critical call center for one of the world's largest banks. Yesterday, I had 2x 22" 1080P monitors. Today, I have 3x 1920x1200 monitors. The circumstances that allowed me this privilege was sad, though. Two of my colleagues were laid off, so the remaining 2 guys (myself and another colleague) scavenged their desks.


Yeah, the circumstances do suck, but that is one AWESOME work setup you have there!

I'll post some new pics in this thread in the next couple of weeks, I have a CM Storm QuickFire Pro that I traded for and it should be delivered tomorrow. Just want to take it apart and clean it real well (as it is used) and then I'll be bringing it to work. Can't wait to have some nice Cherry MX Browns to type on instead of this POS Logitech K120. The 120 has served me well for 8 years, but really, it's time for an upgrade.

EDIT: I love how you have OCN front and center!! Nice touch!!


----------



## Jester435

This was at my old job in cubical land.. I am not a fan of cubical's at all!


New Office at my new job.




I just got my 2nd 24" monitor approved for work, so I need to pick one. my budget is $200.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> This was at my old job in cubical land.. I am not a fan of cubical's at all!
> *Snip
> 
> New Office at my new job.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got my 2nd 24" monitor approved for work, so I need to pick one. my budget is $200.


Very nice! Unfortuanately, i think I'll be stuck in cubical land forever unless I decide to go for a management position, which I really have no desire for.


----------



## NameUnknown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Very nice! Unfortuanately, i think I'll be stuck in cubical land forever unless I decide to go for a management position, which I really have no desire for.


I couldn't agree more. I like the hands on that you get in cubicle land within IT. Management in IT is just paper pushing, no real desire for that.


----------



## Jester435

Sadly, I am and will always be in Management land. I think in the next year I will need a clerk and then in another year I will need a property accountant. I just like being able to shut my door, listen to music, and not have someone looking over my shoulder.

My last job ruined cubicles for me because everyone was looking over my shoulder. I seriously had a lady on my team that woud read blogs all day at work, but then complain if I was on ESPN. We had two fantasy leagues in our office. One was $500 buy in that our owners were in. It was funny when she complained because our CFO was like " I will talk to him" Then when I went to lunch with him he was like "Lee, you cant be on ESPN managing your fantasy team, because I want you to lose" It became an office joke.

Sad that so many people are so petty.

I feel you on the pod system because it makes individual collaborate and work together.


----------



## CircuitFreak

My work space too many office shots in this thread...


----------



## Jester435

Its nice how everything is labeled for you.


----------



## scaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> I couldn't agree more. I like the hands on that you get in cubicle land within IT. Management in IT is just paper pushing, no real desire for that.


Don't for get the freaking meetings.


----------



## CircuitFreak

That all part of our wonderful 6s program at work. A place for everything and everything in it's place!


----------



## /\/_|_\/\

Ill post mine, when im done moving. Moving sucks btw. Especially when youre "the muscle".


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CircuitFreak*
> 
> That all part of our wonderful 6s program at work. A place for everything and everything in it's place!


six sigma program or something else?


----------



## CircuitFreak

No, not six sigma.It's a thing to get people to keep their areas clean and organized, we do little internal audits on it and can get free lunches out of it.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Sadly, I am and will always be in Management land. I think in the next year I will need a clerk and then in another year I will need a property accountant. I just like being able to shut my door, listen to music, and not have someone looking over my shoulder.
> 
> My last job ruined cubicles for me because everyone was looking over my shoulder. I seriously had a lady on my team that woud read blogs all day at work, but then complain if I was on ESPN. We had two fantasy leagues in our office. One was $500 buy in that our owners were in. It was funny when she complained because our CFO was like " I will talk to him" Then when I went to lunch with him he was like "Lee, you cant be on ESPN managing your fantasy team, because I want you to lose" It became an office joke.
> 
> Sad that so many people are so petty.
> 
> I feel you on the pod system because it makes individual collaborate and work together.


Yeah, thankfully, in my current job, I don't really have anyone looking over my shoulder. Our work is all individual and project based, so I get a project and a deadline, from that point forward, so long as I spend at least 40 hours in the office (or sometimes working at home) and my projects get done on time, my boss could care less what I'm doing. Its a big change from where I was a year and a half ago, working as an insurance agent in a call center where I always had two to three bosses breathing down my neck. It was so bad there that they scheduled our breaks/lunches and if you were more than 2 minutes late for either, they would be asking you why. Now I don't even clock in or out, so my boss really has no idea when I come and go. It's weird being treated like an adult.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CircuitFreak*
> 
> No, not six sigma.It's a thing to get people to keep their areas clean and organized, we do little internal audits on it and can get free lunches out of it.


That's cool, but it really does look like someone's label maker exploded on your desk...







I like the printer label, though.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shev7chenko*
> 
> New position. Upgrade in pay...downgraded to a 4 person cubicle and downgraded in hardware. Went from that...to this...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Not bad concidering the pay raise.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> This is my workstation. I do desktop support in a critical call center for one of the world's largest banks. Yesterday, I had 2x 22" 1080P monitors. Today, I have 3x 1920x1200 monitors. The circumstances that allowed me this privilege was sad, though. Two of my colleagues were laid off, so the remaining 2 guys (myself and another colleague) scavenged their desks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Too bad about the other guys, but at least you got a boss set up out of it.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> This was at my old job in cubical land.. I am not a fan of cubical's at all!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> New Office at my new job.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got my 2nd 24" monitor approved for work, so I need to pick one. my budget is $200.


Nice office.









Here's my work space.

My plants.


----------



## Dav3ric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Very nice! Unfortuanately, i think I'll be stuck in cubical land forever unless I decide to go for a management position, which I really have no desire for.


I like cubicle land...but I would at least like my own cubicle. I'm on the first shift (best shift - monday through friday, 7-3) of a 24 hour monitoring group for a large datacenter, so we share the same three cubicles. The desks are nice, we each have six monitors and a TV (for news during the day, movies on third shift to kill the boredom...that's where I started), but I would trade that for having my own cubicle.

I'd take a picture except the business has strict rules against taking pictures in this particular area.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Not bad concidering the pay raise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad about the other guys, but at least you got a boss set up out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my work space.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My plants.


Very nice! I love the OCN Ducky you have there, I thought about buying one myself, but I ended up trading for a QuickFire Pro, wouldn't have been my first choice, but it works, and I got a really good deal on the trade.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dav3ric*
> 
> I like cubicle land...but I would at least like my own cubicle. I'm on the first shift (best shift - monday through friday, 7-3) of a 24 hour monitoring group for a large datacenter, so we share the same three cubicles. The desks are nice, we each have six monitors and a TV (for news during the day, movies on third shift to kill the boredom...that's where I started), but I would trade that for having my own cubicle.
> 
> I'd take a picture except the business has strict rules against taking pictures in this particular area.


Yeah, I worked in a call center years ago where I had to share a desk with the people on the other shifts (I was 2nd shift) and that completely sucks.

About the pic, I completely understand their rules, you have to have pretty strict security in some places. Would love to see the 6 monitor setups though, I love multi monitor setups.


----------



## El-Fuego

This is my desk:


----------



## Fallout323f

no one said there must be some thing like a pc on the picture.
but the plans were made with autocad on a pc if that counts.


----------



## KungFuLemonade

Mine


----------



## Jester435

Love your room and setup!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Very nice! I love the OCN Ducky you have there, I thought about buying one myself, but I ended up trading for a QuickFire Pro, wouldn't have been my first choice, but it works, and I got a really good deal on the trade.
> Yeah, I worked in a call center years ago where I had to share a desk with the people on the other shifts (I was 2nd shift) and that completely sucks.
> 
> About the pic, I completely understand their rules, you have to have pretty strict security in some places. Would love to see the 6 monitor setups though, I love multi monitor setups.


Thanks! I like CM Mech. boards myself. Have a CM QFR with MX Reds at home.


----------



## GermanyChris

My new office at work


----------



## mironccr345

That's a big office! Just you or sharing?


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> That's a big office! Just you or sharing?


Just me









I just went from an office the same size that I shared with 3 others, now I share with two plotters, two printers, two computers and various apparatus.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Snip


im guessing SunGard?

my company has 4 racks at a SunGard location in philly



ill get some pictures of my desk shortly...as well as our server room here

Local Racks:




We decomed a bunch of servers and i got my pic








These are mine that i will be taking home soon:


ANNNNDDDD my desk:



Im a System's Engineer...i manage the inventory so i get all the best stuffs at my desk as well as a storage closet, an additional desk for builds anndddd three big filing cabinets for cabling and random assorted hardware and such...life is good








enjoy


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> im guessing SunGard?
> 
> my company has 4 racks at a SunGard location in philly
> *Snip
> 
> ill get some pictures of my desk shortly...as well as our server room here
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Local Racks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We decomed a bunch of servers and i got my pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are mine that i will be taking home soon:
> 
> 
> ANNNNDDDD my desk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im a System's Engineer...i manage the inventory so i get all the best stuffs at my desk as well as a storage closet, an additional desk for builds anndddd three big filing cabinets for cabling and random assorted hardware and such...life is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy


I'm loving all the pics here!! Especially yours, Hazz!! I'm so jealous!!

And to Fallout, you are correct, I never said anything about computers, just post your office pics, so if your "office" doesn't involve an actual office, that's cool too, some awesome pics in the thread haven't been offices, but more people's work environments (I remember a person earlier who posted a pic at a firing range because they were in the military), so they're all welcome! I guess I should have specified, by "office" I meant it figuratively. Like, my dad is a truck driver, so when he says "It was a long day at the office!" I know he's talking about in his semi. Same thing around here, I love to see it all, just see where people are working, what people do and what the environment around them is like. I think it's cool getting a look into other people's lives.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> im guessing SunGard?
> 
> my company has 4 racks at a SunGard location in philly
> 
> 
> 
> ill get some pictures of my desk shortly...as well as our server room here
> 
> Local Racks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We decomed a bunch of servers and i got my pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are mine that i will be taking home soon:
> 
> 
> ANNNNDDDD my desk:
> 
> 
> 
> Im a System's Engineer...i manage the inventory so i get all the best stuffs at my desk as well as a storage closet, an additional desk for builds anndddd three big filing cabinets for cabling and random assorted hardware and such...life is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy


That is awesome.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I'm loving all the pics here!! Especially yours, Hazz!! I'm so jealous!!
> 
> And to Fallout, you are correct, I never said anything about computers, just post your office pics, so if your "office" doesn't involve an actual office, that's cool too, some awesome pics in the thread haven't been offices, but more people's work environments (I remember a person earlier who posted a pic at a firing range because they were in the military), so they're all welcome! I guess I should have specified, by "office" I meant it figuratively. Like, my dad is a truck driver, so when he says "It was a long day at the office!" I know he's talking about in his semi. Same thing around here, I love to see it all, just see where people are working, what people do and what the environment around them is like. I think it's cool getting a look into other people's lives.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> That is awesome.


haha thanks guys
yea i love my job
total freedom to nerd it up









the only think that would make it better would be a legit office so i can play games on slow days but whatevs...my girlfriend works in another wing of the building (same company) so i get plenty of "down" time when its slow


----------



## ivr56

Never really perm anywhere but I do get to work in some interesting spaces
Setting up a projection/projected envrionment set up for a dance performance.


----------



## GermanyChris

uh oh you posted a Mac..


----------



## Dav3ric

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> im guessing SunGard?
> 
> my company has 4 racks at a SunGard location in philly
> 
> 
> 
> ill get some pictures of my desk shortly...as well as our server room here
> 
> Local Racks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We decomed a bunch of servers and i got my pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are mine that i will be taking home soon:
> 
> 
> ANNNNDDDD my desk:
> 
> 
> 
> Im a System's Engineer...i manage the inventory so i get all the best stuffs at my desk as well as a storage closet, an additional desk for builds anndddd three big filing cabinets for cabling and random assorted hardware and such...life is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy






Hooray for server closets! That SunGard facility is clean (a bit cleaner than ours to be honest) but looks to be about the same size as our on-site server room. Can't take any pictures here, but if you imagine your desk with an extra set of three monitors on top, that's how our desks are.


----------



## maortega15

http://s1140.photobucket.com/user/maortega15/media/IMG_2725_zps6c0c5494.jpg.html
Thought id share mine. Not your typical office with a desk!


----------



## mironccr345

Nice! What you flying?


----------



## Fallout323f

above the center sticks "boeing 777"


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallout323f*
> 
> above the center sticks "boeing 777"


Good eye.


----------



## odin2free

yup security for two months blows...
But at least its overtime


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup security for two months blows...
> But at least its overtime


At least you have a micro wave and a coffee machine.


----------



## odin2free

And a fridge its behind where I was standing
Ply an out house nearby haha

Pretty fun bring in tons of water and energy drinks just to stay awake at night


----------



## mironccr345

Movies, games, books, Strip poker?


----------



## odin2free

Hahah ya if only
Movies am games eh some times read more books than anything else


----------



## OverSightX

My lil corner. Cookie cutter Ill try to get our server/data room a shot later. At least i'm out of the office alot













This is my view when i turn around haha.


and Home Office which I prefer to work from


----------



## mikeroq

It looks like you have your own office, but you are stuck with a cubical desk?


----------



## OverSightX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeroq*
> 
> It looks like you have your own office, but you are stuck with a cubical desk?


Actually there's 3 of us in a corner office. Me, my boss, and our Network Engineer.


----------



## caraboose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maortega15*
> 
> http://s1140.photobucket.com/user/maortega15/media/IMG_2725_zps6c0c5494.jpg.html
> Thought id share mine. Not your typical office with a desk!


You have me beat










Mine is just a little Cessna 182 with G1000


----------



## ranviper

Both have me beat...


----------



## Calibos

You know you're an old underachiever when the younger computer geeks in a thread fly Boeing 777's for a living


----------



## DuckySchmucky

makes me want a nice desk and room


----------



## ranviper

Work:



Play:


----------



## Jester435

Office Setup.


----------

